# Dec 4th storm in Vermont



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

We had about a foot of snow here in Jericho Vermont. I was out of town so had our old guy clear the driveway and then I cleaned things up with the toolcat. I love winter and SNOW!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice bobcat there


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

how do they run i saw one last winter fueling up at the gas station and i wonder how they did ?


----------



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

*works great for my job*

For me it works well. I have a long and steer driveway (1500 feet with about 200 elevation) and with chains on this thing works well. I got it last year and didn't have chains and got stuck multiple times despite 4wd.

I love the 4 wheel steer because makes maneuvering a snap - think the radius is something like 20 feet. It isn't real fast - 10 mph in low range and 18 in high but again that is more than enough for me. With heat, AC, and great sitelines for plowing, it works wonders for me. I even have a front mounted sand spreader from Herd that works well when things get icy.

The big downside for most people is they are expensive - I think they start in the high $30's now.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

as in hight $30,000 like $37,000 holy momo r u serious. what on that thing could cost that much.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hello neighbor...*

Tuesday afternoon we measured 15" in town.

Tuesday night we measured 23" on the mountain.

Nice rig... I like the Toolcat. Did you get it from Essex Equipment?

Derek


----------



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

*4" more wednesday*

no I made the trek to Newport's Northeast Equipment- better deal and they had one in stock.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

What kind of chains do you use on your toolcat?


----------



## jabbahop (Nov 7, 2004)

*sorry don't know the brand of chain*

but they are from somewhere in norway or finland and are very aggressive with c shaped bits facing the snow. I think they would be pretty problematic on pavement.


----------

